# Friday Pics



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Chow time in Utopia


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

These girls didn't last very long due to seasickness. Ended up Dolphin watching, not a bad day.


----------



## txsurfman (Nov 4, 2013)

Hard to believe they were sick, that water looks to be about as flat as it gets!


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Here is a little truck I purchase off of ebay last week. Now I am just waiting for it to be arrive from Arizona.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Nice truck!

We went up to College Station on Monday since I was off work to visit Faith. Year two is going much more smoothly than last year did. It's hard to believe all the new building going on up there.

Since we got rained out last weekend at the track, I added a tool box to the front of my trailer. It should make things a lot easier to keep up with out there. Zach and I are heading to Royal Purple this evening.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Some More from Alaska

Tracey Arm Sawyer Glacier way back there in the valley




























Yukon and White Pass Railroad on the way to Fraser CA



















Moi










One more -










More pics here under >Portfilio>Places>Alaska - http://billsmotrilla.zenfolio.com/


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Corps Private Burford reported back on Thursday.

Just entered his junior year at A&M 2nd year in the Corps, and at the ranch this summer sighting in a LaRue.

John


----------



## dsatter (May 9, 2006)

few fish pics and daughters first time toes in the sand


----------



## KarrMar (Jul 12, 2011)

Not something I am used to seeing at the boat ramp.
The finest in equine transportation.


----------



## willt (Jan 3, 2009)

Snuck into town for my daughters first day of pre school. Pretty tough day for me but exciting too. Time is flying by.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Stuck looking at this until tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Shadow men



















Waylon Jennings Museum at Waymore's in Littlefield Texas.



















Nuff said

Sent from somewhere in South Texas, usually, unless I'm somewhere else.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

few from the bay and the golf course


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

JFolm said:


> Stuck looking at this until tomorrow afternoon.


Lucky you. I will still be looking at my model most of the afternoon cause I have to make up the hours from Monday.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm suppose to work 8 tomorrow but I am cutting out early due to a funeral Sunday.


----------



## Pocampo (Aug 20, 2009)

*Everglades - 10,000 Islands*

Last week we went over to the 10,000 Islands area of Everglades National Park to do a little Snook fishing. 
Fishing conditions were tough, and the Snook did not really want to eat. But we had an awesome trip, with great fellowship in an incredible ecosystem.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Soapeddler said:


> Shadow men
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That first one is pretty cool, and perfect title. Should be framed and hanging on the wall.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Spanish Oaks always come up with the funguses.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Sun sitting behind Quartz Mountains in Western OK.


----------



## a couple more (Mar 19, 2009)

a couple from around Houston this past week, and a Brazoria county buck


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

My Boy's (#15) Senior Year Kicking For Southern Arkansas University...Heading North In AM...GO MULERIDERS! :dance:


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Congrats BJ 224, at least they are not the "Mare Muleriders"!!!

Hope he has a great season.
John


----------



## mike (Jun 6, 2011)

Mont said:


> Nice truck!
> 
> We went up to College Station on Monday since I was off work to visit Faith. Year two is going much more smoothly than last year did. It's hard to believe all the new building going on up there.
> 
> Since we got rained out last weekend at the track, I added a tool box to the front of my trailer. It should make things a lot easier to keep up with out there. Zach and I are heading to Royal Purple this evening.


 Ill be out there testing a new carb around 9ish . If you're still out there I'll stop by.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

1&2: just outside of Crested Butte Colorado
2&3: Me and the Wife and the Grandkids at Maroon Bells just outside 
4: Kebler Pass and camping in the largest Aspen grove in the world. As I read it, this grove is the second largest living organism in the world, second only to the Great Barrier Reef
5:Hanging Lake, just outside of Glenwood Springs. This is a pic of the canyon we hiked through to get there


----------



## Pilot281 (Aug 14, 2006)

JFolm said:


> Stuck looking at this until tomorrow afternoon.


Typical piping. Never has the electrical level turned on! LOL


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Us girls went on a little Kayaking adventure for my cousins birthday! It was SO fun! We ended up getting picked up by the Game Wardens though lol. I won't go in to details....THANKFULLY I grew up with one of the Game Wardens! They were all super nice!

A few randoms  My baby is getting big already


----------



## apbubba (Jul 25, 2007)

:walkingsmNow that is a group that would make any kayak look good! I think if I were a game warden I would have stopped that gang too.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Pilot281 said:


> Typical piping. Never has the electrical level turned on! LOL


Even us structural guys don't turn on the electrical. Everyone knows that isnt imporatant. They are always the last guys on the project and they can't find room.


----------



## G-Money (Aug 3, 2007)

Jamie. What kind of trouble can you get into with a KAYAK? drinking while kayaking? slow traffic? Looks like the G.W. say four women in bikini's and came over to have a look _errrrrrr_ investigate.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

michaelbaranowski said:


> Even us structural guys don't turn on the electrical. Everyone knows that isnt imporatant. They are always the last guys on the project and they can't find room.


Right!:rotfl:


----------



## RonE (Apr 10, 2006)

Duck season is right around the corner..........We can't wait


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

1. Rescued a kitten out the middle of the highway coming back from my folks on monday. Has a broken pelvis, she will heal nicely and make a good kitty for someone.
2. Creeping death
3. Repairing yet another problem on my '09 gmc. This is the fourth lock mechanism to fail and the second window motor we are fixing here. Camshaft bearings went out last year (thankfully that was under warranty). Cruise control only works half the time..next fix on the list


----------



## firelt (Dec 3, 2004)

It's cotton picking time in Central Texas. Time to leave the hoers and start running with the strippers!


----------



## apbubba (Jul 25, 2007)

:walkingsm


michaelbaranowski said:


> Even us structural guys don't turn on the electrical. Everyone knows that isnt imporatant. They are always the last guys on the project and they can't find room.


 Electrical are first on the job. Got to get all those coffee pots and lights going. Then a bunch of guys from, site prep, structural, pipe, mill writes....etc. show up. The last to show are the instrument fitters and the instrument technicians. Then management starts screaming that they can't start up because the instruments are not letting them start up. Also some dude from safety wants you fill out a work permit to safely go take a dump.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

apbubba said:


> :walkingsm
> 
> Electrical are first on the job. Got to get all those coffee pots and lights going. Then a bunch of guys from, site prep, structural, pipe, mill writes....etc. show up. The last to show are the instrument fitters and the instrument technicians. Then management starts screaming that they can't start up because the instruments are not letting them start up. Also some dude from safety wants you fill out a work permit to safely go take a dump.


I will agree on that. But we started this with a design photo. And most of the time with designers pipers start, then we add steel and E/I are the last on the job.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Some dove pics


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

A few from Sargent last weekend


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Had to go to OKC last week for work and had a reception on top of Devon Tower. First is of Chesapeake Arena where the Thunder play and second is just looking out.



Big trout caught last weekend.


Before my daughter's first soccer practice... she was upset it was not a game


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

My Daughter getting lucky at a KISS/DEF LEPPARD concert last weekend. She caught a guitar pick from both bands and got a picture on stage with Paul Stanley!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

mike said:


> Ill be out there testing a new carb around 9ish . If you're still out there I'll stop by.


What are you running? We will be in the red trucks (SVT and Viper). It needs to get done with this thunder and rain pretty quick.


----------



## mike (Jun 6, 2011)

white stock eliminator dodge dakota


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Left Over this week*

Been a while with no Feech on the table. Tonight's the night..

Chicken Cantanzaro

Orange Glazed Turkey Boogers

Hatch Chili Pulled Pork, Black Bean Salad and warm German Potato Salad

Hatch Chile Roasted n Sauced Enchiladas

Polish Power Farmers Cheese Pierogies n Sweet Potato Pancakes


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Last nights supper or dinner lol, for the NFL opener; shrimp cocktail a la Mexicana, one of my favorites.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Goodyear BBQ. Low and slow at 750 degrees


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

saltwatersensations said:


> goodyear bbq. Low and slow at 750 degrees


wt . . . . ?


----------



## willt (Jan 3, 2009)

*BBQ*



saltwatersensations said:


> Goodyear BBQ. Low and slow at 750 degrees


Lol! Debark and chop with a truck load of sauce they will think you are the king!


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

saltwatersensations said:


> Goodyear BBQ. Low and slow at 750 degrees


Looks awesome.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

willt said:


> Lol! Debark and chop with a truck load of sauce they will think you are the king!


I used a jack hammer to debark


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Pilot281 said:


> Typical piping. Never has the electrical level turned on! LOL


 It just blocks my view! HIDE!


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

My wife and I had our 1st child born on 08-15-2014 at 6:45am. Mr. Parker weighed 9.2 lbs, 21.50" and healthy!

I couldn't be happier!

Newborn photos 7 days old.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Twitch-Twitch-Boom said:


> My wife and I had our 1st child born on 08-15-2014 at 6:45am. Mr. Parker weighed 9.2 lbs, 21.50" and healthy!
> 
> I couldn't be happier!
> 
> Newborn photos 7 days old.


Awesome and congrats. Our son is 26 months old today and we are full swing in the terrible twos. Lol

In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

My daughter and I opening dove season.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Brazos bend state park


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> My Boy's (#15) Senior Year Kicking For Southern Arkansas University...Heading North In AM...GO MULERIDERS! :dance:


How's that leg coming along? Are scouts still looking?

Check out this video. It was made in response to the game in which you guys beat us.






On a side note, I checked out Dustin Garrison the other day. Is he not starting?


----------

